# 2008 deer harvest totals.



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been looking for some 2008/2009 totals, even went to the odnr's site. cant find any current info. does anyone have a link or a total of the deer killed by all for 2008/2009 seasons. just wondering if it up or down from recent seasons. thanks


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

There is alittle info at the Bottom of the Regulation proposal Page.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/News/NewsReleaseArchives/tabid/19075/EntryID/926/Default.aspx


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

248,515 total, wonder if thats up from last year. quarter of a million deer, looks like a pretty strong herd to me.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Impressive harvest for the season. I believe it is a record. I honestly can't wait until next season.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Our previous record was 2006 with 237,316 deer. 169,404 were firearm and 67,912 were from archery.

Last year (2007) was 232,854 total. (144,154) firearm and (78,639) archery 

Compare that with just 10 years ago! 1998 totals were 118,270 total with 92,722 firearm kills and 25,548 bow kills. Our firearm total has almost doubled. Our archery harvest has tripled!:!


----------

